# Looking for bilge pump advice



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

I’m replacing my main bilge pump witch has a float switch and want to add a backup how should I set the second pump up? Toggle switch,float switch or install inline fuse and put alligator clips on it. I would like the second pump be problem free as possible not relying on floats or switches to be able to malfunction. What’s your thoughts?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Main on a float, second on a switch. Main lower than the second.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Decoy hound said:


> Main on a float, second on a switch. Main lower than the second.


thats the way I would do it.
sherman


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> thats the way I would do it.
> sherman


That’s how I installed it thanks for the advice


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

with the backup being on a switch it wont do much good if the primary goes bad sitting at the dock unless you trailer it.
Matt


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes correct, this setup is for a boat being trailered, I use four pumps in my docked boat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Matt63 said:


> with the backup being on a switch it wont do much good if the primary goes bad sitting at the dock unless you trailer it.
> Matt


RIGHT ON! I wired second float switch pump with fuse direct to battery. Mounted higher than primary pump. Saved my class over nite when primary clogged with debris that broke loose in bilge. A small low draw warning light on console to let you know pump is running helps let you know.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That light is a great idea, lets ya know if you have a problem without seeing it pumping.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> That light is a great idea, lets ya know if you have a problem without seeing it pumping.


How I set mine up this is also a trailered boat, as it came from the factory the secondary pump was higher than the main so I lowered it my reasoning was the main with its switch would shut down too early leaving water in the hull so this way I can manually pump it out. Also both pumps are on separate battery’s, and are the cartridge type same make and model of the rest of the pumps in the boat so if one fails I can switch it with say a live well pump.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Uncle Paul said:


> How I set mine up this is also a trailered boat, as it came from the factory the secondary pump was higher than the main so I lowered it my reasoning was the main with its switch would shut down too early leaving water in the hull so this way I can manually pump it out. Also both pumps are on separate battery’s, and are the cartridge type same make and model of the rest of the pumps in the boat so if one fails I can switch it with say a live well pump.


Or you could have wired your main, lower bilge on a three position switch(auto, on, off) to pump the lower water out.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Or you could have wired your main, lower bilge on a three position switch(auto, on, off) to pump the lower water out.


Didn’t have to change any wiring except at power connections this way and could use factory lighted switches, real clean look


----------

